# How long can you plank for ?



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

I have just started doing this planking lark  the first few times were only 30 seconds, today I did 1.23.99 before collapsing into a belly flop  _(don't forget I'm an old fart) _so what's yours??


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2018)

Not long enough to see the second hand move! 

I mentioned lack of core strength on one forum ride many years ago and another rider suggested trying '_the plank_' and proceeded to demonstrate it in a pub car park. I thought it looked incredibly easy until I tried it and discovered the reality ...!


----------



## Heltor Chasca (24 Sep 2018)

I have just tried it for the first time. Got to just over 2 minutes and got worried I was going to crick my back so stopped. Are you meant to warm up? Crikey that was MUCH harder than I thought. Off to YouTube to find out more. That could be a good core activity to do.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

Got a herniated disc at the moment, but 5 minutes was not a problem earlier in the year, I am 62. I think Drago can do it for 3 weeks.


----------



## Crackle (24 Sep 2018)

Never tried it.........what else haven't I tried........


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

Swimming is supposed to be good for the core, so maybe the fact I do at least 5miles a week helps.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

Heltor Chasca said:


> I have just tried it for the first time. Got to just over 2 minutes and got worried I was going to crick my back so stopped. Are you meant to warm up? Crikey that was MUCH harder than I thought. Off to YouTube to find out more. That could be a good core activity to do.


Two minutes for the first time impressive  it is very hard, I'm even surprised I can do it as I've had two operations on my spine, but I'd like to strengthen my core and get that in to better shape


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2018)

The last time I tried I was more than 4 stone overweight so I should find it a bit easier now! I'll clear a space and have a go at 30+ seconds and see if I can manage it ...


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> The last time I tried I was more than 4 stone overweight so I should find it a bit easier now! I'll clear a space and have a go at 30+ seconds and see if I can manage it ...


Well, it is certainly _easier _without the extra weight... 

But, still tough! I was okay for 30 seconds. From 30-45 seconds, I started to feel the effort. From 45-60 seconds I started to struggle to hold the correct posture. I might have been able to hold it for another 15-30 seconds but I would have been fighting collapse and I didn't want to strain anything so I stopped.

I'll try and do it a few times a week for a minute at a time until that feels easier and then increase the hold time by 10% or so. I think once I could do a few minutes I'd be happy with that. (I'd have to find something to do to avoid boredom once I was doing more than (say) 5 minutes!)


----------



## ColinJ (24 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5391525, member: 9609"]My first 'well meaning' pilates teacher had us doing these, I thought they would be good for core strength and got really good at them, 5 - 10 minutes no problems. Could even get the wife to sit on me. 

Then I changed to a pilates teacher who knew her stuff and she stopped me doing them as they would be doing nothing whatsoever for my core strength and very likely making my back problems worse, Her theory being; when you have a really weak core your body cheats and uses the wrong muscles, so I was doing the plank by using legs and tummy muscles, and not using the core at all.

She taught me how to use my core with what I would describe as pointlessly silly little exercises - and she was absolutely spot on with me as she cured the sideways twist I had in my spine.

So by all means do planks, but if she is correct then you may not even be using your core.[/QUOTE]
Interesting!

So, can you suggest some '_silly little exercises_' as alternatives?


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Whats a plank?


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Whats a plank?



View: https://youtu.be/ASdvN_XEl_c
Just found this :-


> The plank is one of the best exercises you can do for your core because it builds isometric strength to help sculpt your waistline and improve your posture. And depending on the type of plank you try





> If you can't hold a plank for *120 seconds*, you're either a) too fat; b) too weak; or c) doing something wrong in your workouts. A fit, healthy guy should be able to do a two-minute plank. John is also clear about the value of going beyond *two minutes*: There is none.


----------



## Drago (24 Sep 2018)

Ok, ta. 3 minutes before my metal elbow started to become painful.


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Whats a plank?




The temptation to say look in a mirror


----------



## screenman (24 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Ok, ta. 3 minutes before my metal elbow started to become painful.



Just do it one armed.


----------



## pawl (24 Sep 2018)

I usually do three one minute reps three times a week following my physio band exercises.I started with 30 seconds reps working up to the one minute reps.


----------



## numbnuts (24 Sep 2018)

screenman said:


> The temptation to say look in a mirror


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2018)

We are talking about 'planking' on the floor and not on a bike like this aren't we? 



. I thought you were all actually capable of doing it on a bike when i first read what it was and how you all seem to have tried it! So it's like press ups,but you freeze half way through the 'press up' and see how long yu can hold that pose for,i take it?


----------



## Drago (25 Sep 2018)

Now, that wasn't planking. That was trying to gain slight advantage by means of harnessing ones farts as a means of propulsion.


----------



## Accy cyclist (25 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Now, that wasn't planking. That was trying to gain slight advantage by means of harnessing ones farts as a means of propulsion.


That's *bean* said before! Ha! get it? Bean as in baked beans,as opposed to *been* said. shoot joke or what?!


----------



## Sharky (25 Sep 2018)

and I thought it was something to do with Eric Sykes and Tommy Cooper etc


----------



## Dave Davenport (25 Sep 2018)

Mrs D challenged me to a 'plank off', she did eight minutes, I'm sure she must have cheated but I haven't worked out how.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2018)

Dave Davenport said:


> Mrs D challenged me to a 'plank off', she did eight minutes, I'm sure she must have cheated but I haven't worked out how.


By being a lightweight?


----------



## vickster (25 Sep 2018)

ColinJ said:


> By being a lightweight?


Or simply as a consequence of being a member of the superior sex obviously


----------



## Tail End Charlie (25 Sep 2018)

I started yesterday at 12.55. In a few minutes, I'll have done 24 hours. Can I stop then? 

Seriously, there's a lot of sense in what reiver says. I can plank for a while but only if I use other muscles than my core. Using core only I collapse after a very short time. Pilates showed me where my core muscles actually are.


----------



## ColinJ (25 Sep 2018)

vickster said:


> Or simply as a consequence of being a member of the superior sex obviously


Well, I have certainly known some extremely athletic women! (I was going to call them 'fit', but I'm sure that would have resulted in predictable comments...)

One of the things that impressed me most about my ex in our early days together was when she did her yoga routine. She was doing postures that I couldn't get into, and holding ones that had me crumple into a heap after a few seconds. She once did a headstand for about 5 minutes with various very strenuous-looking slow leg movements above her inverted trunk.


----------



## G3CWI (25 Sep 2018)

A thread title that could easily be misread by the plankers on here.


----------



## HLaB (27 Sep 2018)

Drago said:


> Whats a plank?


https://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=plank


----------



## subaqua (27 Sep 2018)

Mrs said I have been a plank as long as she has known me .. that’s 20 years


----------



## Shortandcrisp (28 Sep 2018)

As someone who has suffered a spinal cord injury, I don’t subscribe to all this bollox about the plank being good for core strength. Anything which allows you to support your own body weight at three (or four) points is gonna do very little. Trust me, getting out of a low armchair requires much more core strength!
Besides, very little core strength is required to ride a bike.


----------



## kingrollo (29 Sep 2018)

I started when I was about 14 and havent really stopped yet


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Sep 2018)

Shortandcrisp said:


> As someone who has suffered a spinal cord injury, I don’t subscribe to all this bollox about the plank being good for core strength. Anything which allows you to support your own body weight at three (or four) points is gonna do very little. Trust me, getting out of a low armchair requires much more core strength!
> Besides, very little core strength is required to ride a bike.



Pardon my French, what a load of Bollox.

Its takes a great deal of core- stomach, back muscles to hold the plank for any significant time. Core strength for riding is hugely beneficial, it prevents your body slumping early and putting too much pressure of your arms and hands. Cycling isn't just sitting in a chair, turning legs. The stronger you're all over has great benefits to cycling comfort, speed and duration a person can ride for.


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2018)

CXRAndy said:


> Pardon my French, what a load of Bollox.


Correct and have to agree
Having spent 2/3 of my life with back pain and two spinal operations have a good strong core muscles is a must.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (30 Sep 2018)

Respectfully have to disagree. Of course core strength is vitally important, especially as we age, but the level of core strength needed for cycling is so insignificant as to be almost irrelevant. Sometimes I think all this stuff is driven by those who want us to believe that cycling is a macho sport. It isn’t. Make a list of sports people you’d least like to meet in a dark alley. Pretty sure cyclists would be well down that list.

Had to learn how to walk again after nearly six weeks in hospital. Difficulty walking to the bathroom without pain, and posture and balance issues. Yet I could do a 20-30 mile loop on a bike within 2 or 3 weeks without any discomfort. Not as fast as before obviously, but that was mainly because of the muscle wastage in both legs. And yes, was still able to hold a plank for a couple of minutes and perform press ups.

There are much better ways of improving core strength and sorting out back and posture issues, and there are much better ways of improving your cycling, is all I’m saying.


----------



## Shortandcrisp (30 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5397075, member: 9609"]that is not your core though. you can very easily do many exercises that are so-called "Core" exercises such as the plank without engaging your true core muscles at all. You can easily have a wonderful looking 'six pack' and have a very weak core - it is an entirely different thing.[/QUOTE]

This is true, I used to do sit ups, crunches and legs raises nearly everyday as part of a weightlifting routine. Played a ‘core strengh’ game with my Badminton mixed doubles partner which involved facing each other with shoulder height outstretched arms, palms together, fingers straight, and pushing against each other’s hand. She annilihilated me!


----------



## numbnuts (30 Sep 2018)

Just goes to show we are all built different, one man's meat...... and one size does not fit all.


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5397075, member: 9609"]that is not your core though. you can very easily do many exercises that are so-called "Core" exercises such as the plank without engaging your true core muscles at all. You can easily have a wonderful looking 'six pack' and have a very weak core - it is an entirely different thing.[/QUOTE]

Beg to differ there


----------



## CXRAndy (30 Sep 2018)

[QUOTE 5397255, member: 9609"]but do you use them[/QUOTE]

Yes I do.

I work out at home with weights, doing squats, deadlifts, press-up and other compound exercises. You need to have resistance training as you age to keep bones and joints strong


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Got a herniated disc at the moment, but 5 minutes was not a problem earlier in the year, I am 62. I think Drago can do it for 3 weeks.




What Drago can do rhymes with plank.


----------



## Dave 123 (1 Oct 2018)

I do them regularly one minute at a time in circuits and metcon. What makes it interesting is sweaty elbows and slippy floors!


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2018)

Doing the plank with your feet on the gym ball makes it fun.


----------



## numbnuts (2 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Doing the plank with your feet on the gym ball makes it fun.


Wheelbarrow


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Doing the plank with your feet on the gym ball makes it fun.


Before you herniated that disc or since?


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Before you herniated that disc or since?



Well before.


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2018)

screenman said:


> Well before.


Maybe it’s a cautionary tale? How did you do your back in?


----------



## screenman (2 Oct 2018)

vickster said:


> Maybe it’s a cautionary tale? How did you do your back in?




Long term problem stemming from artexing and plastering ceilings years ago, I slipped off a kerb whilst on holiday in Turkey and felt it go. I had the same happen higher up the spine about 20 years ago, I was not doing much apart from cycling in those days so I cannot blame planking.


----------



## Andrew_Culture (2 Oct 2018)

The best I got to was one minute forty five seconds. Followed by laying so splatted out on the gym floor the old dears would come and ask if I was okay.


----------



## Trevrev (3 Oct 2018)

I've just done a plank challenge at my gym. I managed 11 minutes 11 seconds. I was quite happy with that.


----------



## numbnuts (3 Oct 2018)

Trevrev said:


> I've just done a plank challenge at my gym. I managed 11 minutes 11 seconds. I was quite happy with that.


----------



## JuhaL (4 Oct 2018)

About 2 minutes i can plank, but not solid as a rock. Need to test that and try to make improvement.


----------

